# Reading Calvin's Sermons on The Beatitudes



## NB3K (Aug 9, 2011)

PB Brother's & Sister's,

I am almost finished reading through Calvin's Sermons on The Beatitudes(I'm half way through the fourth sermon The Prince of Peace), and I feel so naked. I have always thought that the Beatitudes was an image of a redeemed sinner and used it as a basis for seeing fruit in my life and others, but after reading Calvin I find myself void of any fruit.

Has anyone else come to this conclusion about themselves or am I just being worrisome?


----------

